
CES kicks off with no lead women speakers or code of conduct - rectang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tech-ces-misconduct/ces-kicks-off-with-no-lead-women-speakers-or-code-of-conduct-idUSKBN1EU25O
======
GhostVII
> “To keynote at CES, the speaker must head (president/CEO level) a large
> entity who has name recognition in the industry,” said Karen Chupka, who
> oversees the event as senior vice president at the Consumer Technology
> Association (CTA), in a blog post a month ago. “As upsetting as it is, there
> is a limited pool when it comes to women in these positions. We feel your
> pain. It bothers us, too. The tech industry and every industry must do
> better.”

Sounds like CES isn't really doing anything wrong here.

~~~
bastawhiz
They could just relax their rules. I'm sure there are a fair number of non-
male VPs or other execs with name recognition that would be pleased to speak
at CES. Did they even look?

~~~
rectang
Yeah, there's no excuse for _zero_. That's ridiculous.

Outreach takes effort, but if you're sincere and your organization is truly
welcoming, it works. Even when there's a limited pool, you can still make
things happen. A handful of candidates tend to be in high demand, but that's
fine.

But CES hasn't even adopted a code of conduct! No wonder their numbers are so
dire.

------
fractallyte
_> CES made a concerted push to diversify its entire speaker lineup, but
ultimately failed to find a high-ranking female executive for an individual
keynote address._

And Karen Chupka wrote: _“As upsetting as it is, there is a limited pool when
it comes to women in these positions. We feel your pain. It bothers us, too.
The tech industry and every industry must do better.”_

Now check out this event:
[http://www.officeshow.co.uk/](http://www.officeshow.co.uk/) Lots of photos of
females on the front page. A majority of female speakers here. I bet the
attendees will be mainly female.

Just observations, symptomatic of the problem...

And the problem is _women_ , just as much as anything else. There, I said it.

 _Get out there and do some science, engineering, AND tech._

------
vfulco
And somehow it will go on. Imagine that.

